# Planning permission for dog grooming



## LuckyFinn1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m new on here so hope I’m in the right place.
Just wanted to ask, I’m trying to set up a dog grooming business from a summerhouse in my garden, I spoke to my council who said, I need to apply for planning permission. It’s no problem to do this but I just wondered did anyone else have to do this and did they charge a fee? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## TTouch (Apr 20, 2021)

It is 'change of use' from a summer house in your garden for household use to a business with additional clients arriving so traffic/parking and yes applying for planning permission costs money , takes at least 2 months to get ( if accepted), neighbours will be alerted by letter and asked if they wish to object, business rates will also apply...and yes the law states you have to apply for planning/building control/change of use ( whatever applies)


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think you will get more replies if you post in Dog chat. This section is barely used, in fact in many years this is the first time I have seen it.


----------



## Deep (Jun 4, 2021)

LuckyFinn1 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on here so hope I'm in the right place.
> Just wanted to ask, I'm trying to set up a dog grooming business from a summerhouse in my garden, I spoke to my council who said, I need to apply for planning permission. It's no problem to do this but I just wondered did anyone else have to do this and did they charge a fee?
> Thanks for your help


Main issue is making sure no neighbours object as they will be notified when you make the planning permission...they may be worried about barking and parking. They need to be re-assured that you will help the locality and not cause issues.

Making an application has a fee with local authority and if you have a professional surveyor/town planner do the application for you it could cost more.

I have tenant that turned a hairdressers into a dog grooming parlour and had no issues at all. Use classes have recently changed so just do some research online and especially locally with neighbours and you can probably do the application yourself.

(hint: look on government planning portal for local or not too far applications and you can copy those)

Good luck x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

LuckyFinn1 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on here so hope I'm in the right place.
> Just wanted to ask, I'm trying to set up a dog grooming business from a summerhouse in my garden, I spoke to my council who said, I need to apply for planning permission. It's no problem to do this but I just wondered did anyone else have to do this and did they charge a fee?
> Thanks for your help


Hi, my niece has a dog grooming business from a log cabin in her garden, but as far as I know, she didn't advise the council or get planning permission. The building was bought especially for it and probably isn't more than 6 feet high and just starting up, it's just 2 or 3 customers a day.


----------



## Deep (Jun 4, 2021)

TriTri said:


> Hi, my niece has a dog grooming business from a log cabin in her garden, but as far as I know, she didn't advise the council or get planning permission. The building was bought especially for it and probably isn't more than 6 feet high and just starting up, it's just 2 or 3 customers a day.


this site may help if you are in the uk
https://planninghouse.co.uk/a-practical-guide-to-a-certificate-of-lawful-existing-use-or-development-cleud-application/#:~:text=A Certificate of Lawful Existing Use or Development (CLEUD) is,any enforcement action being taken.

if no one has complained or there are no issues of barking or parking you should be ok to put in a retrospective application. it is not about how many customers you have but more the effect on the locality. some local authorities may be strict about shutting the place down if there is a complaint or they find out the use is 'unlawful'

good luck x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Deep said:


> this site may help if you are in the uk
> https://planninghouse.co.uk/a-practical-guide-to-a-certificate-of-lawful-existing-use-or-development-cleud-application/#:~:text=A Certificate of Lawful Existing Use or Development (CLEUD) is,any enforcement action being taken.
> 
> if no one has complained or there are no issues of barking or parking you should be ok to put in a retrospective application. it is not about how many customers you have but more the effect on the locality. some local authorities may be strict about shutting the place down if there is a complaint or they find out the use is 'unlawful'
> ...


Thanks. I've since been told she contacted the council before she set up her business, which is good to hear.


----------

